# Pole dancing? Not what you think.



## bloodwood (Feb 11, 2011)

I was so amazed when I saw this.


----------



## Andy (Feb 12, 2011)

mg: That's amazing! How do you even begin to practice that, yeeesh.

lol I can actually do that. Right, I'd fall on my face stepping onto the mat


----------



## bloodwood (Feb 12, 2011)

I can not imagine the strength and coordination that it takes to do this. I have never seen anything like it.
I sent the link to a niece who has spent her life in gymnastics and am interested in what she will think.
I don't think I could climb the pole let alone dance on it.   
Peter


----------



## Andy (Feb 12, 2011)

lol Well I guess it is kind of like gymnastics, maybe side ways pole vaulting.  I don't want to say it's harder because I imagine they are both very difficult.  Amazing works just fine. 
My first thought was those men/women in Hawaii who scale pineapple trees. lol

LOL I just came to look at this video and noticed "pineapple trees" Pineapples don't grow on trees. I was meaning a palm fruit or coconut. lol


----------



## bloodwood (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi
And I have seen rope work in circus or gymnastics where they did some of the stuff. The one move here that gets me every time is where they are standing at the top and appear to fall but catch themselves on the way down,   Phew!!!


----------



## Andy (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah that move is crazy. I wonder how many of them have false teeth. lol


----------

